# [Wet Thumb Forum]-a moment before trimming



## MOR B. (Oct 9, 2003)

i love this plant, i with i never had to trim it...


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

What is that plant?


----------



## MOR B. (Oct 9, 2003)

eusteralis stellata


----------



## Tankman (Feb 19, 2006)

Wow, yours is doing so well! Mine's not as gr8 but ok, nevertheless


----------

